# Lets get some carb sets pics going



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

post only pictures of your set ups for everyone to enjoy


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks good, thanks for participating:laugh:


----------



## notajetta (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Almost done, i'm in between valve covers...


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

polished for sure


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

All look amazing let keep them going!


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

looking thru some pics and had an orgasme. thought i would share.


----------



## xtreme_euro (Dec 15, 2009)

Not much, but here is mine. :beer:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Not in the car yet, but it will be soon


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking great guys keep em coming!


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

darthcabby said:


>


 Nice touches :thumbup::thumbup: lot of detail in that


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

darthcabby said:


>


 May I ask what your vacuum advance distributor is hooked up to? It's unusual to see them hooked up and I'm curious.


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Not done yet but working great so far. 

86 westy 4 door golf
aba swap
r1 carbs
flange from weirtech
weber velocity stacks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Can i play? I know not carbs LOL
Mk4 2.0 Block
FSI Crank
Wossner 12.3:1 Off Shelf Pistons
AEB Head with 3652s
TTTuning Header
AE111 48mm ITBs with custom manifold
Lugtronic ECU with custom harness built by me, ID1000s


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

looking great, and yes itbs can play too!


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

dougkehl said:


> May I ask what your vacuum advance distributor is hooked up to? It's unusual to see them hooked up and I'm curious.


sorry for the delay


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

That's pretty crafty. You're literally the only person I've seen with it hooked up so I had to ask. Do you like the vacuum advance set up? I only ask because I have a knock box set up or a vac-advance distributor for ignition and just haven't decided which route to go. I've heard both can work well.

Anyway, here's another of my set up, now that everything is a bit more put together.. It's getting started on the stand this weekend and the installation shall commence next week


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

dougkehl said:


> That's pretty crafty. You're literally the only person I've seen with it hooked up so I had to ask. Do you like the vacuum advance set up? I only ask because I have a knock box set up or a vac-advance distributor for ignition and just haven't decided which route to go. I've heard both can work well.
> 
> Anyway, here's another of my set up, now that everything is a bit more put together.. It's getting started on the stand this weekend and the installation shall commence next week


I used to have a complete MSD set up and it was a mess, them i took the MSD advance box and added this from a vw polo GT and it was the cure to all my problems... it was 3 years ago, no problems since them.


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## osofast35801 (May 29, 2008)

Where do you folks get your intakes and carb setups?


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

osofast35801 said:


> Where do you folks get your intakes and carb setups?


you can buy weber carbs from me if you need any, i work close to the factory which manufactures them here in Spain.
About manifolds there are many brands, i would go for Dbilas as their quality/price is really good...


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

it's just throttle bodies
and it's still a work in progress. still.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

keep them coming  all look good. cant wait to get mine up some day


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------

